# [SOLVED] error 215,DIMM configuration error



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

HI
i have a pc of a friend of mine.it's hp compaq dc 5750 c.it's hard drive was burnt and he bought a new hard drive,and was replaced in the system.now when the system is turned on,it gives an error

error 215,DIMM configuration error,please reinstall the power supply and RAM modules in xmm1 port ...........................

what is this problem and how to resolve it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: error 215,DIMM configuration error*

Power the system down, remove all power sources and then remove and reinstall the memory modules. Populate slot XMM4 first, XMM3 second, XMM2 third and XMM1 forth.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: error 215,DIMM configuration error*



SpywareDr said:


> Power the system down, remove all power sources and then remove and reinstall the memory modules. Populate slot XMM4 first, XMM3 second, XMM2 third and XMM1 forth.


i apologize for this,i didn't understand what to do.i am not aware of these terms.i got it that i must remove all power sources,and then remove the RAMs,while till this i did it.i shut down the PC,removed the power cable and removed the RAMs,cleaned it's ends and then re-put in the same slot.
but what does it mean to populate slot XMM4 and these others....i don't know this and how to know which slot is XMM4 etc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: error 215,DIMM configuration error*

You can just try reinserting all 4 sticks. If no joy, look at the Mobo manual for the slot references referred to.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: error 215,DIMM configuration error*

The slot closest to the CPU should be labeled XMM1.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: error 215,DIMM configuration error*



SpywareDr said:


> The slot closest to the CPU should be labeled XMM1.


ohh the RAM slots on motherboard are this "XMM" slots.

there is just one RAM module of 1GB and that was previously in XMM1 (near to processor),then after the problem came 9after the change of hard drive) i changed it to the next one,when it did problem in previous slot.
there are total of 4 slots,i tried 2 of them but problem remained.

why is this problem coming,i mean just a change of hard drive and this problem coming.what could happen to RAM.and what is it's solution.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: error 215,DIMM configuration error*

ESD is one possibility, loose dirt/corrosion another.


----------

